# Seiko Skx031 Bead Blasted



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

black day/date wheels, red tipped sweep seconds hand

A slightly less industrial look


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks superb


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree it does look superb - I like your textured beadblasting (the industrial look) to


----------

